# 2nd Gen i5 vs 3rd Gen i3 ??



## rixon.d9 (Apr 6, 2013)

In general forget what I'm going to do with the Laptop, If I were to buy a laptop which Is a better processor ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2013)

performance difference is around 5-10% if compared within same category (2nd gen i3 vs 3rd gen i3). but HD4000 is 50-100% better than HD3000. now decide.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 6, 2013)

I5 has turbo boost whereas I3 doesn't have Turbo Boost. That makes considerable difference in Single threaded applications.
However , if you were to use only the iGPU , then ofc its the later.

In Short : If you are planning to buy a laptop which doesn't have a descrete/dedicated GPU then you should opt for Ivy Bridge processor(Core I3) over the Sandy Bridge(Core I5).

Otherwise , if your laptop has dedicated graphic chip , then Core I5 is what you should get.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Apr 6, 2013)

that should help . Buying laptop for basic home use. Also want to play FIFA for 2 months then gonna give laptop to a home user. So HD4000 is what I should look for ?

How about these 2 models? Which is better ?
Acer Aspire E1-571 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8) (NX.M09SI.023) - Acer: Flipkart.com
Lenovo - Essential 15.6" Laptop - 4GB Memory - 500GB Hard Drive - Dark Brown - 59359079


----------

